# Hi newbie, passport question



## claire louise (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys, have just found this site and hope you can help.
My daughter was born here nearly 5 years ago and at the moment has a British passport, I would like to get her a Spainish one, mainly beacause its cheaper. Neither her father or I are Spainish, is she able to claim citizenship? and how is this done?
Thank you Claire


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

claire louise said:


> Hi guys, have just found this site and hope you can help.
> My daughter was born here nearly 5 years ago and at the moment has a British passport, I would like to get her a Spainish one, mainly beacause its cheaper. Neither her father or I are Spainish, is she able to claim citizenship? and how is this done?
> Thank you Claire


A spanish passport ................... because it's cheaper?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

claire louise said:


> Hi guys, have just found this site and hope you can help.
> My daughter was born here nearly 5 years ago and at the moment has a British passport, I would like to get her a Spainish one, mainly beacause its cheaper. Neither her father or I are Spainish, is she able to claim citizenship? and how is this done?
> Thank you Claire


Children born in Spain can only claim Spanish citizenship if one of their parents was also born in Spain. Full details here:
Spanish nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Children born in Spain can only claim Spanish citizenship if one of their parents was also born in Spain. Full details here:
> Spanish nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Spanish nationality can also be claimed by someone born in Spain and has lived there for at least a year, under Article 22 of Civil Code: Cdigo Civil


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Spanish nationality can also be claimed by someone born in Spain and has lived there for at least a year, under Article 22 of Civil Code: Cdigo Civil


I thought that a minor , born here of foreign parents could only choose at age 18 & had two years to decide ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought that a minor , born here of foreign parents could only choose at age 18 & had two years to decide ?


That´s my understanding too. It´s a bit rash to enforce Spanish citizenship on a five-year-old just to save a few euros IMO, as she gets older this might have unforeseen circumstances especially if she wants to live in the UK.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A foreign resident can also claim Spanish Citizenship, but only after 10 years. However if the said resident starts a new business, then it is after 3 years,

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> That´s my understanding too. It´s a bit rash to enforce Spanish citizenship on a five-year-old just to save a few euros IMO, as she gets older this might have unforeseen circumstances especially if she wants to live in the UK.


Thats exactly my feelings, hence my post above. Such an important life decision made for the sake of a few quid?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats exactly my feelings, hence my post above. Such an important life decision made for the sake of a few quid?


Apart from the issue of morality, the fact is a British parent can apply for their child to obtain Spanish nationality after living a year since the child's birth on the Spanish soil. It's a situation similar to the US, where anyone born on its territory has citizenship 'jus soli', the only difference being the requirement for a year's residence and the need to actually claim Spanish nationality.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cannot understand the argument, Spanish or U.K., I seem to remember reading something about all being in the European Union

One good thing about a Spanish passport, you are issued with an I.D. card

Hepa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Cannot understand the argument, Spanish or U.K., I seem to remember reading something about all being in the European Union
> 
> One good thing about a Spanish passport, you are issued with an I.D. card.


Also you can apply for certain jobs closed to foreigners like some civil service posts, the military and security services. You can also stand for election for the Spanish cortes.


----------

